# Blue film on baby's tongue?



## momtokev (Jan 15, 2008)

DD is EBF and has had a white breastmilk film on her tongue most of the time since my milk came in. Lately, like the past couple of weeks, the film is starting to look slightly blue. It is more noticeable now and definitely has a slight blue tint to it. Almost as if she's been licking a blue popsicle! I understand breastmilk can have a slight blue tint to it (though I've never noticed it myself, just have read this), but I've never seen that translate into the residue on baby's tongue actually appearing blue. I can't even find anything about this when I Google for it, etc.

She hasn't been exposed to any blue foods or clothing items, etc., and I'm not eating anything blue..

Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Could it be thrush? I've read that thrush can make the inside of the baby's mouth appear like 'mother-of-pearl', sort of iridescent.

Can you get a good look inside and see if there are any whitish/blue shiny patches on the cheeks or roof of the mouth?

Thrush can really be annoying, and can cause fussiness in the baby and pain in mom's breast. There are many natural ways to treat it, and also prescriptions. Good luck!


----------



## Blueskin (Jul 9, 2012)

Did you ever get answers regarding the blue film on your babies tongue? I have been searching for answers regarding a blue film on my skin. it started out as grey or as if my skin was dirty and progressed to blue. it is not noticed unless I use skin cream or soap. When I wipe off cream with tissue, or towell the color is blue or grey! The skin cream or soap is white, and I do not eat artificial colors or preservatives. I wonder if this color may be related to a fungus, or possibly the aerosols we are exposed to via chemtrails. I wonder how many others have this strange affliction and don't know it is there.


----------

